# rod builder who has exp with telescoping rod



## Hewie38 (Sep 5, 2016)

Looking for someone to build a blank on a telescoping freshwater Bass rod. I have talked to one already and no luck. So if you have built one please let me know need work completed soon.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure if I understand.

Do you have a telescoping blank that you want built out?

Or, are you trying to convert a blank to be telescoping? If you're trying to convert a standard rod to be telescoping, then good luck to you.


----------



## Hewie38 (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes I found a telescopic blank that I'm going to buy but having trouble finding someone to build it since it's not quite as straight forward as a traditional one piece rod


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh for pity sake , aint no trick to building a drop rod. made a many of them. Far more convenient than a two piece and easier to hide behind the bench seat in a pickup.


----------

